# the Stanley Miller's Patent plane E Bay impulse buy



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

I bought this on E Bay yesterday for 275.00

But the wife doesn't know yet.

Not sure if that is a good price or not. But, It's so cool looking. I gotta show someone.

I was feeling guilty and dreaming about it last night!










I've been looking for one for my collection but they have been priced beyond reason for me to even consider asking the wife for her blessing - as any good husband would.

I have no idea how this happened. I blame E Bay!

what would you do? she wasn't even around to ask. I could've missed out on a good deal!










I know, It's not the real thing - it's a reproduction authorized by Stanley and made by Franklin mint.

I don't know the date it was made. Hopefully, there will be more info on the box. Yes - it comes with a box!










The knobs are 24K gold plated and it's mounted on a decent display stand. It has a signed certificate of authenticity from both companies…. could be just fluff but it looks real.










Anyway, that's my Saturday morning, 3 cup o coffee induced tool gloat for the day…. can't wait till it arrives!

uh oh, the wife's up….gotta break the news. Maybe I'll make blueberry pancakes and bacon first.

have a great weekend!


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

If she loves you she will want you to have what make you happy! Oh! And nice find, it's hard to walk away from a beauty like that!


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

I saw that on the bay. My jaw dropped. Beautiful tool.


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

very nice, can you use it?


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

It's a "unique" umm, "collectible" and I hope you enjoy it once you get it and see it up close.


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

can I use it?...... of course I can use it.

It happens to be very good at keeping the dust off of the shelf under it. It holds papers down in my office if needed. and, I can cheat and scratch it off the Stanley plane collection list without spending 775.00

whatcha think Joe? It might not be the real thing but it's still worth something…right? any guess what it's worth?

BTW - the wife made me promise no more E Bay planes for 2 months.


----------



## Wolfdaddy (May 18, 2013)

Sounds like you got off easy! Nice looking plane.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Well you know I like to be the bearer of bad news.  
I think it originally sold for about $125-150 but that is a guess. 
Clarence Blanchard's "book" (still can't believe I wasted money on this worthless piece of print) says one sold for $220 years ago (I'm guessing that's when the novelty was still there.) 
Normal return on Franklin Mint "collectibles" is about 5% of original investment (Pay $100, it's worth $5).
And of course Franklin isn't a mint. It's not some guys in a forge in pennsylvania melting down their own metal and making rare die-casts, it's an importer and those models are made in China.

But the truly good news is that yes, it is a limited edition. Of course that can be said of 99% of the products on the market today. Once the assembly stops - might be 1, 100, or 5 million - there is now a finite number available. And that certificate of authenticity is probably real, but that's because there just isn't enough money in counterfeit franklin mint items to make it worth the trouble of trying to fake one.

Of course it's all speculation if this is the one piece out of the entire mint collection that is now collectible.
Did you do a search of past ebay auctions to see if any sold before, and if so at what price? 
And in any case, you didn't buy it for the resale value, you bought it because it looks cool (it does, from a distance) and it is still cheaper than a mint condition real thing (which it is) so it's all good.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

After reading a few post here I though I would do a Google Image Search for this Stanley Miller's Patent plane. 
Plenty to look at here.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Well only two things can happen.
1. You keep it, or.
2. You sell it on ebay.

Either way you had the pleasure of dreaming, and whats more precious than that?


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I think you should send it to me, that way your wife will never know.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I am going to write to her and tell all unless you give me some chocolate candy.LOL Alistair Ps wish I ownwed it copy or not it is simply beautiful.


----------



## carver1942 (Sep 25, 2013)

Enjoy your new find. I know how you feel, I just bought a Triton router yesterday and haven't said anything to the "war department" yet. I only hope when I croak, that my wife sells all my stuff for more than I told her I paid for it.  Don't know much about your plane, but it looks like something I would like to own.
regards
Ed


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Spike her orange juice with vodka as well…...............(-:


----------

